# Boggles My Mind!



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I like to hear the perspective of people who are different from me. It provides a different worldview and encourages compassion.

Sex is extremely important in a marriage. Since I have joined TAM, I have noticed that many wives refuse to be sexual with their spouses, for a variety of reasons unrelated to illness. In my mind, refusing a husband sex is just like emotional abuse. Women who do not want to have sex with their men, need to be single.
Why do some wives on TAM believe that sexless marriages are acceptable? I have much sympathy for legitimate health challenges, especially those brought on by pregnancy and childbirth. I want to hear from those wives who are NOT ill, as well as those who refuse to seek treatment, so that they can make love. Would these cold ladies like to be denied financial support or emotional bonding? 

I am asking because I could never deny my husband sex, not even when I am angry with him! Where is Mr.G supposed to get sex from, if not from me?? I made sure to marry a man who is an amazing lover because I revel in good sex. I am the dirtiest ***** for my husband and I am proud of it. He deserves it because he is my husband and he treats me like a princess.
Sometimes I wish that I was able to provide sex to all the decent hubbies in the world, who have married uptight and witholding prudes. No loving husband deserves to be deprived!

So enlighten me, ladies who don't have sex. Tell me why you think that this is okay, because it boggles my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Mrs.G said:


> I like to hear the perspective of people who are different from me. It provides a different worldview and encourages compassion.
> 
> Sex is extremely important in a marriage. Since I have joined TAM, I have noticed that many wives refuse to be sexual with their spouses, for a variety of reasons unrelated to illness. In my mind, refusing a husband sex is just like emotional abuse. Women who do not want to have sex with their men, need to be single.
> Why do some wives on TAM believe that sexless marriages are acceptable? I have much sympathy for legitimate health challenges, especially those brought on by pregnancy and childbirth. I want to hear from those wives who are NOT ill, as well as those who refuse to seek treatment, so that they can make love. Would these cold ladies like to be denied financial support or emotional bonding?
> ...


I doubt those wives are on this forum as they don't see the problem, therefore no reason to be here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I am not a woman but I can tell you children change EVERYTHING! When the last child turns 8-9 she'll come back in full force but the years where the hormones run wild there is little/no sex. I was explaining to my wife tonight, I masturbated for all these years instead of cheating, now I seem to be addicted instead of making love to her- I am in the process of changing. I think it's great you give your man all he wants but have you had kids yet??
Like to hear back,
Mouse


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Mrs. G. while I am new to TAM i can only speak for myself. When i got married my attention was to stay married so even though there were times I was not in the mood or as SMACKDOWN said was tired from taking care of kids and home I still had sex with my husband and made sure he was well taken care of at that. So that their would be no way another woman can come in. Well, that still didn't work and when I found out about OW, Yes the sex stopped for the most part. 
I am a sexual person but when I am upset, angry or hurt I am not in the mood for sex. Do I feel that I am depriving him when I feel like that No not at all. But hey if he feel like that then suite him. 
Husband or not I don't feel like I should hav sex with him when he choice to seek out someone else. Especially when he had no cause.

Thats was 3yrs ago. To me it happened a few seconds ago. Now days I have sex with him yes but for the most part there is no emotion with it. He went from couldn't keep his hands off me and always ready to go to can barley get it up let alone keep it up yet he is back to being all over me and I'm suppose to be in a rush to have sex. And he tells me to fix it for him.
Every relationship is different and you never know the ends and outs of them. You never know what may or may not have brought a person to the point where they are.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Smackdown said:


> When the last child turns 8-9 she'll come back in full force


um, no


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Smackdown said:


> I am not a woman but I can tell you children change EVERYTHING! When the last child turns 8-9 she'll come back in full force but the years where the hormones run wild there is little/no sex. I was explaining to my wife tonight, I masturbated for all these years instead of cheating, now I seem to be addicted instead of making love to her- I am in the process of changing. I think it's great you give your man all he wants but have you had kids yet??
> Like to hear back,
> Mouse


We do not want children, my friend. My husband is having a vasectomy in January of 2012. I know that children are bad for one's sex life, which is one of the main reasons I don't want any. We like our freedom, our sex life and our quiet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Homemaker, I am a sexual abuse survivor. I have much sympathy for psychological problems causing "dangerous" damage, if one engages in sex when she does not want to.
A woman is not chattel, but a man is not a masturbating robot either.
In my province, therapy can be found for a nominal fee. My journey towards healing was NOT easy, but I did it! My abusers were NOT going to win and cause me not to enjoy sex. No sir!
If the reason for infidelity was lack of sex, how in the world will more deprivation improve things?? Cheating is wrong, but so is not being sexual with one's partner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> I like to hear the perspective of people who are different from me. It provides a different worldview and encourages compassion.
> 
> Sex is extremely important in a marriage. Since I have joined TAM, I have noticed that many wives refuse to be sexual with their spouses, for a variety of reasons unrelated to illness. In my mind, refusing a husband sex is just like emotional abuse. Women who do not want to have sex with their men, need to be single.
> Why do some wives on TAM believe that sexless marriages are acceptable? I have much sympathy for legitimate health challenges, especially those brought on by pregnancy and childbirth. I want to hear from those wives who are NOT ill, as well as those who refuse to seek treatment, so that they can make love. Would these cold ladies like to be denied financial support or emotional bonding?
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::lol::lol::iagree::iagree::lol::lol::smthumbup::smthumbup::iagree::iagree::lol::smthumbup:
I know some people are going to think of me as biased on this but oh well. To add, it is a viscous circle, I get no sex, I don't feel like be emotional there with my wife, so she withholds more, then I withhold more...round and round we go. right now, I am sure the reason is her just being pregnant 2 years in a row (one baby is 6 months the other 18). I myself am trying my hardest to meet her needs (despite the A). So we will see with time I guess, but to long with out, I think I will go crazy.


Edit to add: Mr.G is a lucky dude.


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> In my case, I had recovered from the sexual abuse PRIOR to even dating and marrying my husband. I put in a lot of work to heal and our sex life was FANTASTIC. His emotional affair and his porn and other addictions that were caused by problems he had not resolved prior to getting involved, caused NEW damage to me. I had got over the old damage. I'd moved on. I was as good as good can be. Then he took a knive, opened the scar, and kept right on going. The whole thing was caused because I was so hot, he did not think that I could not be cheating on him, because he had insecurities. This is what he told me.
> 
> So try that thought on for size before you go accusing me of causing my marital problems by coming to the marriage with unhealed sexual and emotional issues. BOTH OF US in this marriage would be happy to assure you that it was not the case. My husband is in fact, perfectly okay with not having sex until I get the therapy I need, and he is happily funding my therapy, which was my idea that I discussed with him prior to committing to the expense. He accepts responsibility for the new damage to my sexual health, and also is man enough to realize that the problem is so big that he cannot fix it merely by becoming non-abusive.


Slow down there. She did not accuse you of anything.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you, BigWayne! After reading all these threads from frustrated men, I agree that my husband is very, very fortunate.
Babies ruin everything to do with sex. No thanks! I have an alarm that reminds me to take my BC pill and if I became preggo, I would have an abortion. I love kids, but not on an every day basis. Thank God for vasectomies! 
If I am home first, my husband often receives a welcoming blow job or is treated to the sight of me in high heels and lingerie. He cannot cheat on me because I wear that man out. *grin* Mr.G married a younger woman, partly so that I would be raring to go for a longer period of time.
I haven't even hit that age for the so called peak...when that happens, I will need to be locked away. LOL LOL

Ladies, fix your emotional problems if that is the reason for not having sex. Be committed to emotional and physical recovery, so that your husbands can enjoy you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> She implied lack of sex.
> She implied that it was past sexual trauma that caused lack of sex.
> As if I got married to him and then said, haha, no sex.
> Not what happened.
> ...


So...Why are you still married to him? Vengeance?


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

Children are only bad for a sex life if you allow it to happen..

My Wife tried that BS excuse on me..


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Boogsie said:


> So...Why are you still married to him? Vengeance?


No kidding


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Calling women derogatory labels to villify them under the cloak of wanting to understand why they are <insert derogatory word> is not a very good way to reach that understanding. The very tone of this thread is very shame based which I find sad and unfortunate.

Any reason that would be put up by any woman in that position would quickly be dismissed as a "lame excuse" or "BS." Women are not allowed to have legit reasons for not having sex with their partners that are not 100% medical.

Why do men or women stay in sexless marriages? A million different reasons.

Why do women stop having sex with their husbands? There are lot of threads on this. They are no longer sexually attracted to him for many reasons. In many cases they are not getting their emotional and physical needs met, either. It is a biological response.


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

"Why do women stop having sex with their husbands? There are lot of threads on this. They are no longer sexually attracted to him for many reasons. In many cases they are not getting their emotional and physical needs met, either. It is a biological response."

Yeah so lets use Children as an excuse when its really not the reason.. My Wife pulled this on me, and I fell for this crap for a while..


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

There's more to a marriage than sex, but it is the main reason men cheat, in my experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

Sex is very important to a marriage..

There are a lot of things that go into a marriage and sex is one of them..

A guy may not cheat if he isnt getting it, but he probably wont be a lot of fun to be around..


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> She implied lack of sex.
> She implied that it was past sexual trauma that caused lack of sex.
> As if I got married to him and then said, haha, no sex.
> Not what happened.
> ...


I communicated my experience, to show that I understand how psychological issues can hinder sex. I don't see the assumption or implication in that.
You are allowing your obvious anger to cloud your logic, which only makes you appear foolish. Nobody is "throwing stones" except you. 
No need for me to email your husband, dear. Your irrational responses tell me all I need to know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> I like to hear the perspective of people who are different from me. It provides a different worldview and encourages compassion.
> 
> Sex is extremely important in a marriage. Since I have joined TAM, I have noticed that many wives refuse to be sexual with their spouses, for a variety of reasons unrelated to illness. In my mind, refusing a husband sex is just like emotional abuse. Women who do not want to have sex with their men, need to be single.
> Why do some wives on TAM believe that sexless marriages are acceptable? I have much sympathy for legitimate health challenges, especially those brought on by pregnancy and childbirth. I want to hear from those wives who are NOT ill, as well as those who refuse to seek treatment, so that they can make love. Would these cold ladies like to be denied financial support or emotional bonding?
> ...



I appreciate your comments. I am a guy, recently divorced, and am glad to see my thoughts weren't totally off. 

My wife of 18 years seemed to like sex from time to time, but didn't think it was important to a marriage. She could go for 6 weeks without sex some times. She validated it by acting as if sex was all I cared about and that she was normal.

She never seemed to fully know why she had a low sex drive, but she was ok with the fact that she did. 

I realize that various things can affect one's drive, but I never understood being satisfied with that mentally; why not realize there is a problem and want to work on it?

For example, I remember my grandmother getting over a sickness and not having any appetite for food for weeks. Her body did not desire food and, therefore, not eating felt normal. Mentally, however, she realized there was a problem with not having an appetite and tried to work on it. Shouldn't sex drive be viewed in a similar fashion?

I think a young, healthy person who is married not having a sex drive is not normal, but it could be easy to settle into that feeling if one allowed it.

It is weird to hear about all the women here who say they want to please their husband sexually. I don't think my wife cared enough about pleasing me to work on it at all. Although she would probably say she had sex when she didn't really want to, I think it was just hoping it would shut me up and not out of desire to please.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

South, the men are appreciative of this thread, yet the women are indignant, angry and accusatory. Very interesting, huh? I hate the way men are made to feel bad for wanting frequent sex. Hello? It's normal and healthy to enjoy lovemaking with one's spouse!
Sex is a barometer for what is happening in the rest of the marriage. If the sex is bad or nonexistent, other aspects are sorely lacking too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

As someone who has adjusted to 20 years of zero physical relationship not even a kiss I have to say all the discussion in the world is BS. No one knows and it does not matter. What is even the point of wondering about it? Everyone would be better off if they admitted they hate each other and the only remedy is the sweet release of death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> As someone who has adjusted to 20 years of zero physical relationship not even a kiss I have to say all the discussion in the world is BS. No one knows and it does not matter. What is even the point of wondering about it? Everyone would be better off if they admitted they hate each other and the only remedy is the sweet release of death.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uh, okay...I do not hate my husband. I'm certain that he doesn't hate me. Not everyone's marriage is a nightmare, Runs. I'm sorry that yours is.
Talking about death being a "sweet release" screams depression. Obviously, the lack of affection is torture for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

All this chatter appears to lead nowhere though. I came here knowing I had a **** deal. But I know it's a **** deal. It's a straight up nuclear **** storm. And yet all this endless discussion really seems to me to be little more than displacement and conversion. Threads with 300 comments theorizing why s/he won't touch your or why they only sleep with other people, etc, etc. To me it smacks of a stereotypic liberal complaining to the mugger sticking a gun in his face that it's all society's fault and how he understands the pain of being an urban youth. 

People who are married to serial cheaters asking how to find forgiveness? Are they for real? Forgiveness is that ho packs her **** up and goes. And people will call me a fool for putting up with the crap I put up with. But I'm not walking around with rose colored glasses about it. And all the crap I put up with is emotional torture and psychological abuse. Because there's no actual law against that. But if she stepped out after all of this? She'd be gone. Out on the street. Period. Be free to find yourself, discover America and all of that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am confused by your story Runs like a Dog, so you are married 20 yrs, she IS faithful, never stepping out on you but -the marital bed near sexless. You do not sound like the type who would put up with it -just going by your posts. 

So why do you remain, WHY is she worth this nuclear storm?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Married 30+ years. She is, all other things aside incapable of cheating. She is too much of a fundamentalist to ever do something like that. And frankly, she hates sex so that would never be reason even if she could get past her own moral objections to cheating. So on that score I feel sure she would never step out. 

On the other hand she is, and I've mentioned this before, a dangerous person to cross. Seriously dangerous. I believe my wife is a paranoid psychopath who knows how to game the system in her favor. She knows how to act the victim. She is very good at exploiting the law enforcement system against me. She has attempted to have me arrested a few times. She has sideswiped me with her car. She has locked herself in the bathroom then called 911 for rescue. For her, divorce is not an option. She would never initiate it and she will not permit so much as a discussion of the subject. She physically assaulted one of our many family therapists and marriage counselors. She fired all the others and sued one of them after she canceled an appointment AT the time of the appointment then refused to pay. She has threatened to kill a family member in open court and attempted to strangle one of her own family members during a deposition over a contested will that she tossed into the court in the first place. She has 'accidentally' set fires in the kitchen a few times.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Runs like Dog said:


> Married 30+ years. She is, all other things aside incapable of cheating. She is too much of a fundamentalist to ever do something like that. And frankly, she hates sex so that would never be reason even if she could get past her own moral objections to cheating. So on that score I feel sure she would never step out.
> 
> On the other hand she is, and I've mentioned this before, a dangerous person to cross. Seriously dangerous. I believe my wife is a paranoid psychopath who knows how to game the system in her favor. She knows how to act the victim. She is very good at exploiting the law enforcement system against me. She has attempted to have me arrested a few times. She has sideswiped me with her car. She has locked herself in the bathroom then called 911 for rescue. For her, divorce is not an option. She would never initiate it and she will not permit so much as a discussion of the subject. She physically assaulted one of our many family therapists and marriage counselors. She fired all the others and sued one of them after she canceled an appointment AT the time of the appointment then refused to pay. She has threatened to kill a family member in open court and attempted to strangle one of her own family members during a deposition over a contested will that she tossed into the court in the first place. She has 'accidentally' set fires in the kitchen a few times.


are you sure all that isnt somehow, someway, your fault?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> are you sure all that isnt somehow, someway, your fault?


I am no innocent I'm sure. But other than not drinking, drugging, smoking, gambling, spending money, chasing skirt, being physically abusive, abandoning my family, being a bigamist, committing crimes I'm not entirely sure what evil horrible thing I've done. I put her through school on my dime, she's never held a job. I'm putting all our kids through college with no debt to anyone including buying a place to live for one of them. I don't travel for work a great deal. I probably don't help around the house as much as I should but to be honest I don't want to. I'm not autistic or walk around like a mad scientist. Maybe I'm not a 'catch' but I'm not the Green River Killer either. I mean come on. 

I am also apparently a horrendous judge of character and suitability.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> South, the men are appreciative of this thread, yet the women are indignant, angry and accusatory. Very interesting, huh? I hate the way men are made to feel bad for wanting frequent sex. Hello? It's normal and healthy to enjoy lovemaking with one's spouse!
> Sex is a barometer for what is happening in the rest of the marriage. If the sex is bad or nonexistent, other aspects are sorely lacking too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel the same way. I always thought that if I were flirty with other women, had an affair, or looked at porn all the time, I could understand my wife having a problem with me, but what is so weird about a man wanting to have sex with his wife on a regular basis? Nonetheless, my wife would rather think of me as a sex maniac.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> We do not want children, my friend. My husband is having a vasectomy in January of 2012. I know that children are bad for one's sex life, which is one of the main reasons I don't want any. We like our freedom, our sex life and our quiet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Children badb for the marriage....wow. I wouldn't go that far as to say that. I know a number of ppl with a number of kids and screw like rabbits (i mena how else do they get them). Have a cousin with 6 kids all in steps. They sex just that much. It does however make it a bit more trying with being a parent in all but I won't say they are bad for your sex life.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> There's more to a marriage than sex, but it is the main reason men cheat, in my experience.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is true but sexing him every chance you get doen't keep him from straying either. First hand knowledge here.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> South, the men are appreciative of this thread, yet the women are indignant, angry and accusatory. Very interesting, huh? I hate the way men are made to feel bad for wanting frequent sex. Hello? It's normal and healthy to enjoy lovemaking with one's spouse!
> Sex is a barometer for what is happening in the rest of the marriage. If the sex is bad or nonexistent, other aspects are sorely lacking too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't get me wrong I do feel sex is important in a relationship if you want to substain it and no Mrs. G lacking of a need or want for sex only satisfactory sex. It's just as it's seem and pardon me again because I am new to TMA but I have found a lot of thread going in on when for not wanting to pleasure a man. To please them no matter what. Just seems as if something is missing to me.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> As someone who has adjusted to 20 years of zero physical relationship not even a kiss I have to say all the discussion in the world is BS. No one knows and it does not matter. What is even the point of wondering about it? Everyone would be better off if they admitted they hate each other and the only remedy is the sweet release of death.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OOOOOH KAY.................:scratchhead:


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> are you sure all that isnt somehow, someway, your fault?


His fault!? Ok I'm all for takinf respondsibaility for the part you play in something but all that HIS FAULT. The woman sounds like a nut job man come on.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I'm no angel but I can't change if she can't so much as have a discussion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon_4_now (Mar 23, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I had an intact sex life that I enjoyed.
> Now I can't have sex.
> Through no fault of my own.
> I have to go to therapy to get it fixed, even though it wasn't caused by anything that I did (or anything that I didn't do, and believe me, I did it all, and I liked it a lot.)
> Gee, why would I be upset about that?


If I recall, the OP stated that there were justifiable medical reasons for not having sex with your spouse. 



> I have much sympathy for legitimate health challenges, especially those brought on by pregnancy and childbirth. I want to hear from those wives who are NOT ill, as well as those who refuse to seek treatment, so that they can make love.


You obviously have a medical reason and are not part of the group she wants to hear reasoning from in her original post.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Children badb for the marriage....wow. I wouldn't go that far as to say that. I know a number of ppl with a number of kids and screw like rabbits (i mena how else do they get them). Have a cousin with 6 kids all in steps. They sex just that much. It does however make it a bit more trying with being a parent in all but I won't say they are bad for your sex life.


I said that children are bad for your sex life. People may have a lot of sex to get pregnant, but that often goes out the window once children come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

But it doesn't have to be that way.. just the first 6 weeks after the baby comes.. after that it should be back on..


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Fortunately, having kids didn't effect my sex life with my husband.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

BTW, your puppy avatar is way too adorable, RLD!


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> South, the men are appreciative of this thread, yet the women are indignant, angry and accusatory. Very interesting, huh? I hate the way men are made to feel bad for wanting frequent sex. Hello? It's normal and healthy to enjoy lovemaking with one's spouse!
> Sex is a barometer for what is happening in the rest of the marriage. If the sex is bad or nonexistent, other aspects are sorely lacking too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
If I was not married I would ask if you had a sister or a friend who though like you. HIT it on the head. That was my (and the other guys) issue on the other threads that are on top with this one. Simple math, not saying the man should not do a little bit of his part to, but instead of complaining about it, give it to him more, and more, and then talk to him about it. Over time I am sure they will change even a little. 

In fact the wife and I just had a talk about this LAST night. Its a horrible circle. I get less sex, I get grumpy, less emotional, less caring, etc, etc... Then in turn she gives it out less. Now, I have been trying to put up my end, and she has not. She is going to start trying to boost her drive. The only issue with that is, she asked me to start being more "spontaneous". Only issue I have with that is after the A and over 6-10 months (before the A happened) of getting shot down for trying a trigger kicks in every time I try/think about it/or even try to flirt. So, IDK, I hope it gets better, I warned her its hard to get over the resentment of everything else going on if she keeps building more on top of it.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I know a guy right now, that sex is all he has in his life. His words, not mine. He also stated how lonely he was. So I guess, there are people who are not in a sexless situation. However, he is still lonely. Yes he is married.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Bigwayneo said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> If I was not married I would ask if you had a sister or a friend who though like you. HIT it on the head. That was my (and the other guys) issue on the other threads that are on top with this one. Simple math, not saying the man should not do a little bit of his part to, but instead of complaining about it, give it to him more, and more, and then talk to him about it. Over time I am sure they will change even a little.
> 
> In fact the wife and I just had a talk about this LAST night. Its a horrible circle. I get less sex, I get grumpy, less emotional, less caring, etc, etc... Then in turn she gives it out less. Now, I have been trying to put up my end, and she has not. She is going to start trying to boost her drive. The only issue with that is, she asked me to start being more "spontaneous". Only issue I have with that is after the A and over 6-10 months (before the A happened) of getting shot down for trying a trigger kicks in every time I try/think about it/or even try to flirt. So, IDK, I hope it gets better, I warned her its hard to get over the resentment of everything else going on if she keeps building more on top of it.



No sisters! :smthumbup: Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> I said that children are bad for your sex life. People may have a lot of sex to get pregnant, but that often goes out the window once children come.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only if one allows it to effect it. Children or no children when I want it I make a way.


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

bump


----------

